# Methods of securing lids of frequent escapees besides stacking things on top.



## the nature boy (Jan 5, 2009)

We all have (or had) them--Ts that excel at popping the lid of their enclosure off enough to escape (aquarium/terrarium type enclosures).  Besides putting the dictionaries and phone books to use (which looks tacky and is a pain) does anyone have a method for keeping the lids securely in place?

--the nature boy


----------



## arachnidgirl (Jan 5, 2009)

I use packing tape to keep some of my lids on.  Makes the tank sucure and does not harm the T's


----------



## scottyk (Jan 5, 2009)

Get some velcro strips at the craft store...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T_DORKUS (Jan 5, 2009)

I use velcro too- with and without sticky backs.  The ones with the sticky backs go on the tank and lid, the ones without the sticky back holds the two items together.  I used to use tank clips but velcro is much cheaper.


----------



## Derek W. (Jan 5, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> We all have (or had) them--Ts that excel at popping the lid of their enclosure off enough to escape (aquarium/terrarium type enclosures).  Besides putting the dictionaries and phone books to use (which looks tacky and is a pain) does anyone have a method for keeping the lids securely in place?
> 
> --the nature boy


Specifically, what kind of lids are you using?


----------



## james.m (Jan 5, 2009)

You can buy clips at any LPS for issues like that, or velcro of course.


----------



## kupo969 (Jan 5, 2009)

Go to your hardware store and look for latches


----------



## the nature boy (Jan 5, 2009)

myspideratemyhw said:


> Specifically, what kind of lids are you using?


Just your standard screen ones.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Jan 5, 2009)

Duct tape.. Always worked for me

-Sean


----------



## IdahoBiteyThing (Jan 5, 2009)

Velcro is awesome.  I also use leftover stone pavers (1" x 4" x 8") on a couple of the bigger tanks.


----------



## Widowman10 (Jan 5, 2009)

double-sided velcro on the inside of the tank lid. can't see it at all, but it holds it down decent enough. i use it on my 8" para's cage.


----------



## BCscorp (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey..I used to use velcro on my tank lids. Double sided on the edge of the tank and on the inside of the screen lid. I found that the noise/vibration sent my t's into a panic EVERYTIME! Very annoying when you want to get good pics or handle cause they bolt when that velcro starts tearing apart. I then removed the velcro entirely and started tying some black shoelace type string around the lid and tank(upright arboreal setups), it wasnt the most aesthetically appealing solution, but its not too bad either(and I felt very secure knowing it was tight). Then I got small hooks with a very strong glue back, stuck them to the side of the tank (one high, one low) facing away from the lid. Then I drilled holes to match up with the hooks. Now the lid is attached by string in four spots. Its quiet, easy to unhook and secure. All this cause I cant find the screen locking clips to buy anywhere..lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T_DORKUS (Jan 5, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> Just your standard screen ones.


I've got quite a few of those too.  LLLreptiles sells a plastic version with a sliding door for a little over ten bucks- they come with plastic locking tabs.  I've stopped buying these screen lids though.  Found out I could buy a 3/32" thick plexiglass and install it on my tanks with acrylic hinges and acrylic hasps for about half the cost of a metal screened lid.  Just cut and glue a strip of plexi on both ends of the tank, then attach the hinges on one end and the hasp on the other end.  I posted pics of the hinges and hasp on RobC's acrylic lid thread.  But I would not recommend it unless you have some spare time and tools to work with acrylic.  So much simpler to velcro the lids if you have them already.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=133188&highlight=lid+tutorial


----------



## BCscorp (Jan 5, 2009)

Im going acrylic now...


----------



## blazetown (Jan 5, 2009)

Lol everyone beat me to the tape suggestion. Nice thread title NB lol.


----------



## Arachnosold1er (Jan 5, 2009)

I use the metal clip things for my habitual escapees. They are around $4 for a set of two and work really good.


----------



## gumby (Jan 5, 2009)

In five years Ive only had one escape it was when I first upgraded to buying Ts off the boards and I bought an avic avic .75" and I tried to put it in a critter keeper(first sling) that it of course squeezed out of. but I dont normally keep Ts in anything with a screen once they get up to 1.5" I put them in a critter keeper and they have never pushed the lid off because of the little latch they have on the underside of the lid.


----------



## pnshmntMMA (Jan 6, 2009)

i have a g rosea in a kritter keeper, do i have to worry about it escaping?


----------



## fartkowski (Jan 8, 2009)

I know you wanted ideas without stacking things on top but what I do is find cool looking rocks with fossils on them and put those on the lids. It does the job and looks a bit better than a book at least


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 16, 2009)

the same cage clips i use for my reptiles


----------



## gambite (Jan 16, 2009)

I use painter's tape for all my securing needs. It is colorful, and easily removeable. If the regular painter's tape is not sticky enough, you can get extra adhesive kinds for a few dollars more. $15 in tape has secured dozens of my tanks, and not just for the T's. I also use it to tape shut the glass doors on my snake tanks, to keep heat mats stuck to tanks, for mounting thermometers, and even for making handles on a sliding glass tank door that was lacking them. Very versatile stuff, and I dont know what I would do without it.


----------



## Sterlingspider (Jan 17, 2009)

I've used two kinds of store bought tank clips. 

One was a set of black squared-off metal ones which I didn't like because they were very stiff and came off completely every time you wanted to open the lid, but which I suspect would work well for something with a lot of strength. Also sometimes I use plexi lids which sit in the lip of the tank, and they were pretty much useless with these as they didn't have enough spring to them to press down on the lower style lid.

The other was a set of whitemetal semicircles which stayed on the tank nicely and had enough spring to them to hold something that doesn't sit on top of the edge. I don't think a T would be able to get past these, but a snake might if they were seated wrong or something.

This picture has both kinds. Both appear to be made by FourPaws.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 17, 2009)

at wal-mart they sell crappy-looking locking lids in the pet section for 10g aquariums


----------



## MVDaniel (Jan 17, 2009)

get locking lids


----------



## jeff1962 (Jan 17, 2009)

Several of my tanks are the type with the sliding lids which, unless you left it open, are pretty well ecsape proof.
  My other 5 and ten gallon tanks have the heaver metal type tops you get at pet stores. I have yet to have T get out of one of these either, they are  just to heavy.
 As far as critter keepers go, I use these also, and as long as the T. you put in them is not to small they have proved ecscape proof to me also.

 As far as locking mechanisms, I don't use them, I find them an unnecesary pain.


----------



## jasen&crystal (Mar 14, 2009)

i use electrical tape has some strech to it cheap and can be used over and over


----------



## Sky`Scorcher (Mar 14, 2009)

try using locks


----------



## Sathane (Mar 14, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> We all have (or had) them--Ts that excel at popping the lid of their enclosure off enough to escape (aquarium/terrarium type enclosures).  Besides putting the dictionaries and phone books to use (which looks tacky and is a pain) does anyone have a method for keeping the lids securely in place?
> 
> --the nature boy


Sure, you can use some sort of mechanical device (tape, velcro, etc.)  on the lids themselves but all of this looks tacky.  I find that my T's normally push the lids up with their front or back legs so I just clip them off at the second joint.  Works perfectly and their legs keep coming back somehow... ;P


----------



## the_mask86 (Mar 14, 2009)

well is it still a risk for the Ts to pop open the lid if its a lock on kind? those that come on exoterra's breeder boxes?
i heard of Ts chewing through plastic tho.


----------



## Sathane (Mar 14, 2009)

the_mask86 said:


> well is it still a risk for the Ts to pop open the lid if its a lock on kind? those that come on exoterra's breeder boxes?
> i heard of Ts chewing through plastic tho.


I've never had a T get out of an enclosure with a locking lid.  Also, I've never heard of Ts chewing through plastic.  If this is possible, I've never seen it and I've regularly kept larger Ts in the large deli containers which are made of very thin plastic.


----------



## ghost6303 (Mar 14, 2009)

Sathane said:


> I find that my T's normally push the lids up with their front or back legs so I just clip them off at the second joint.  Works perfectly and their legs keep coming back somehow... ;P


i hope that was a joke...? :?


----------



## Sathane (Mar 14, 2009)

ghost6303 said:


> i hope that was a joke...? :?


Joke?  Who's joking? ;P :liar:


----------



## Sathane (Mar 14, 2009)

Okay okay... Before people start losing their heads - Yes, that was a joke.  And so was the post implying that there was no joke.  All of my Ts have all of their legs and I use a combination of tape and stacking to prevent escapees.


----------



## the nature boy (Mar 16, 2009)

Sathane said:


> I find that my T's normally push the lids up with their front or back legs so I just clip them off at the second joint.  Works perfectly and their legs keep coming back somehow... ;P


I like it!  LMAO!!!


----------



## Sathane (Mar 16, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> I like it!  LMAO!!!


I knew you would.


----------



## Boomer4es (Nov 28, 2021)

Elastic bungee cords.  If you space them evenly, it just elevates the tank a bit but doesn't make it unstable.  

I have also built a wooden frame that covers the normal lid and can be painted to look nice.  It is plenty heavy and lifts right off.


----------



## jrh3 (Nov 28, 2021)

Boomer4es said:


> Elastic bungee cords.  If you space them evenly, it just elevates the tank a bit but doesn't make it unstable.
> 
> I have also built a wooden frame that covers the normal lid and can be painted to look nice.  It is plenty heavy and lifts right off.


This thread is close to 13 years old, but I give you credit for doing research and finding it, lol.

I have never had a tarantula pop a lid off.


----------



## Boomer4es (Nov 28, 2021)

jrh3 said:


> This thread is close to 13 years old, but I give you credit for doing research and finding it, lol.
> 
> I have never had a tarantula pop a lid off.


Haha, yeah.  I didn't notice until after I posted.  I have been doing some extra research lately for a large T I am getting and had some concerns about it's strength and lid security.


----------



## jrh3 (Nov 28, 2021)

Boomer4es said:


> Haha, yeah.  I didn't notice until after I posted.  I have been doing some extra research lately for a large T I am getting and had some concerns about it's strength and lid security.


awesome, and welcome to the boards. What species are you picking up?


----------



## Boomer4es (Nov 28, 2021)

jrh3 said:


> awesome, and welcome to the boards. What species are you picking up?


Sericopelma rubronitens.  Panama red rump.  I have read that they can get quite massive.  Other places have said no more than 5".  The information, even in these forums is quite sparse.  Just making sure I have my bases covered and wondered if anyone had a more elegant solution to this issue than my own.  I think I will stick with mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edan bandoot (Nov 28, 2021)

Boomer4es said:


> Sericopelma rubronitens.  Panama red rump.  I have read that they can get quite massive.  Other places have said no more than 5".  The information, even in these forums is quite sparse.  Just making sure I have my bases covered and wondered if anyone had a more elegant solution to this issue than my own.  I think I will stick with mine.


My sericopelma sp Santa Catalina is quite strong, it's about 4" right now and I could imagine it lifting a lid quite easily


----------



## kingshockey (Nov 28, 2021)

these will work good i use em for my cat to keep it from opening cabinets etc.


----------

